# First DIY Frame Bag -- Essential Tools?



## BoonesDaddy (May 12, 2010)

I am determined to make my own frame bag, and I have procured my great grandmother's (long dead) Singer 221. So, what else do I need and what would be a good light-but-durable material to start with? Also, how do you use a sewing machine ?


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

I recently completed my first frame bag, after only a couple hours of practice on a sewing machine. It really wasn't that difficult. The how-tos on youtube for both sewing and frame bag construction were a great help. 

As for fabric, visit rockywoods.com and find some x-pac and velcro, as well as zippers, etc. Their service is great, I've ordered from them twice now.

Before sewing on the expensive x-pac, get some other fabric locally (or use an old shirt) to test out. Experiment with stitch types and thread cutting. Sew a seam. Get used to changing thread and learning how the machine works. Master the seam cutter tool, you'll use it a lot. You'll find the process very rewarding and enjoyable, and it's just challenging enough to keep your brain working without getting too frustrated.


----------



## stevland (Nov 4, 2011)

DIY / Make Your Own Gear (MYOG)


----------



## BoonesDaddy (May 12, 2010)

Nice. Thanks. Just dropped off the machine for a tune-up (first in 40 years, I'm guessing). Will start this weekend!!


----------



## BoonesDaddy (May 12, 2010)

Thanks...Guess I didn't look too hard


----------



## El-Carpaso (Mar 19, 2013)

Just make sure you measure the bag to the frame correctly. Use a template if you have to.

Use a fresh sharp needle for every project. Use good quality thread.

1000D Cordura is the bomb but not very waterproof. Diamond ripstop nylon holds water out better but isn't as abrasion resistant.


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't want to put the brakes on your project because I'm all for DIYing...

BUT, reconsider using your recently inherited Singer 221. That's a 1/2 size machine designed for portability and targeted primarily towards quilters. Depending on it's condition it could really be worth something and you shouldn't risk damaging it. Plus it won't be capable of sewing through multiple layers of cordura/zippers/etc.. I own a mint 221 from 1938 along with 10 other vintage Singers and 3 industrial machines (Pfaff, Adler, Brother) and make all my own gear, so I'm super familiar with the machine's limitations. Use the 221 for lightweight projects like shelters, stuff sacks, rip stop nylon, etc. etc.

You can find a vintage Singer 15-91 on craigslist for pretty cheap and that will get the job done for you without risking damage to your 221. I picked up the last 3 15-91s I purchased for $30, $60, $75, all in varying conditions but all were ready to sew with a little oiling.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Definitely go with cardboard to make the template. I didn't, and I regretted it later. Also, get the velcro that DOESN'T glue on. The glue made it incredibly difficult to sew through.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

at the risk of clogging things up, this is a list (which i havent had time to tidy up and check for repetition, sorry if that happens) of most of what i read prior to starting to make some bags...

Cuben Fiber Fanny Pack aka seat bag

Make Your Own Gear » Cuben Pack Bag - 2.54 ounces -- BackpackingLight.com Forums

How to make your own frame bag for bikepacking - YouTube

Make Your Own Gear » Tyvek mono-pole tent project -- BackpackingLight.com Forums

Make Your Own Gear » 7oz Tyvek bivy sack for $45 -- BackpackingLight.com Forums

Make Your Own Gear » 7oz Tyvek bivy sack for $45 -- BackpackingLight.com Forums

Andrew Sleigh | Lightweight backpack

Make Your Own Gear: Five Yards to SuperUltraLight 
Part 1, Introduction @ Backpacking Light
Bikepacking - Alpkit
https://www.materialconcepts.com/pdf/tyvek-sewing-instructions.pdf

X-Pac VX21, Rucksack-Laminat, 230g/qm - extremtextil

Machine Needle Facts :: Embroidery Thread Specialists | Quilting Thread Store

Make Your Own Gear » DIY Materials: Hardware. Feedback Wanted -- BackpackingLight.com Forums

Make Your Own Gear » Thread / Needle / Fabric combination consensus? -- BackpackingLight.com Forums

Make Your Own Gear » Having issues with Gutermann....advice sought -- BackpackingLight.com Forums

Suluk 46 - Cuben Fiber Bonded Drybag

On The Trail - Episode #11 - How To Make A Bonded Cuben Fiber Stuffsack - YouTube

MYOG: Cuben Fibre Drybag. | Simon Tranter Photoblog

https://************************/d/1LvjUnUPF5F9J1oHIMj3Jg9JCJOTmHAoDxNV1LVi_YE8/edit

Full DIY Bikepacking Kit 
Make Your Own Gear » Dyneema ripstop vs Cordura Durability -- BackpackingLight.com Forums

Make Your Own Gear » stronger fabric comparisons -- BackpackingLight.com Forums

Make Your Own Gear » Dimension Polyant Fabrics - Xpac and the like... -- BackpackingLight.com Forums

Make Your Own Gear » My New XPAC Pack -- BackpackingLight.com Forums

Make Your Own Gear » My New XPAC Pack -- BackpackingLight.com Forums

Make Your Own Gear » First MYOG Pack -- BackpackingLight.com Forums

Frame Bag #3 for the Salsa Mukluk | Frontage Roads

https://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/how-sew-frame-bag-long-pic-heavy-596676-2.html

About framebags | gypsy by trade

Bike Path Warrior: How to Build a Bicycle Frame Bag

bikepacking.net > Personal setups > 2011 Kit - DIY Frame Bag

Tools and Techniques to Sew Like a Pro at Backpacking Light

Google Image Result for

__
https://flic.kr/p/7

HTH!


----------



## BoonesDaddy (May 12, 2010)

This may be a repost, but is the 15-91 a true walking foot machine? Is the speed pretty controllable? I'm definitely in the market for a larger machine (perhaps walking foot), that has good speed control for finer work. The 221 is all or nothing. Was looking at the sailrite, but it might be overkill and costs a lot for a small DIY operation.


----------

